# My convoluted layout.



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

View attachment train wye.pdf


































So, I learned how to make my layout not be flat. 

The layout is 2 loops that trains can run on semi independent of each other. There is a full crossover to allow trains to leave each loop. The inner track has a loop that crosses over itself. The outer loop runs the circumference of the entire layout, and will have a yard in the middle of the empty area, where the 2 trains are sitting.

The bridge is 17 inches long, and currently just a board. It is at the right height, and trains can clear the bottom. One day I want it to be more than just a board that fits.

When I build my layout's terrain, the plan is the circle becomes a mountain, and that part of the track goes through a tunnel.

What kind of bridge would look good? How do I scratch build one?

Someone designed me the PDF, which is a wye compressed. This track would lead to another board that would have another layout. It is a future build. The goal would be for it to go in between the crossover and the inner loop, and climb such that it crosses over both loops at the other end by the circle. As it stands, it is too long. I am guessing it is no longer possible. So, now I am thinking of just a simple switch at the far end, and another at the other end from the outer loop.


I still have some tinkering to do with the track heights, but now it sort of is built. 

I am building in N scale with Kato EZ track.


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

nice work.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

I’m not into HO, (only 0gauge), but a pretty decent layout plan. Post more photos, when you have more to show.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

teledoc said:


> I’m not into HO, (only 0gauge), but a pretty decent layout plan. Post more photos, when you have more to show.


It is N scale, and I will as I build it.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

Very creative! Nice!


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

Nikola said:


> Very creative! Nice!


Thank you. I want something that has a lot of stuff on it. Just wait till you see what I do for the terrain and buildings.


----------



## rwslater (Oct 25, 2017)

Nice start on the build. I like the track plan and can't wait to see more progress.

Robert


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Very interesting track plan, looking forward to the progress updates. You can't go wrong with Kato Unitrack.


----------



## 1905dave (Sep 18, 2016)

The challenge with your "bridge" is that the upper line is over the top of the lower line from most of the run and half of the bridge is on a curve The straight part could be on a through truss, or a through girder. The curved part would be easiest to be not on a bridge.


----------



## swimmer_spe (May 3, 2016)

1905dave said:


> The challenge with your "bridge" is that the upper line is over the top of the lower line from most of the run and half of the bridge is on a curve The straight part could be on a through truss, or a through girder. The curved part would be easiest to be not on a bridge.


https://www.google.ca/maps/@46.4988...1Z0y83Bncc-YMLfiVK3A!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en

That is a street view near where I live of 3 lines crossing each other.

I want it to be a showpiece of the layout, so it can be as creative as needed to make sure it can do what is needed.


----------

